# Howdy from Ohio



## PragmaticHominid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, all. ^_^ 

I discovered this forum last week, when I was hunting for good info on mantis care. I love that you guys have provided all this info to help newbies like me out.

I'm planning to get my first mantis very soon. I'm hoping to get a Giant Asian mantis if I can locate someone who has one available (anyone here selling?) but if I can't find one of those I think I'll be just as happy with a Giant Shield or a Budwing. I'm planning on getting my supplies (and probably my mantis) from MantisPlace.com, because the owner really seems to know what she's doing.

Anyway, you can expect to see me posting all sorts of silly beginner questions in the future. XD


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Ohio! I see you found us, we really used to hide pretty good, but have fallen short lately! I have an ooth coming this next week, I really miss the Asians, but when there is no new blood around, they tend to die out, But good news is there are plenty of sheilds around! Welcome :tt2:


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome from Michigan ( Go Blue) !


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome from Oklahoma City! I felt obliged to cite my city after everyone else did! :lol: Check out the breeder section, and you can also post a want ad too! Good luck!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome from rainy Seattle.

-Kevin


----------



## kitkat39 (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome from California!


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome, and sorry but "GO BLUE"


----------



## Derek (Oct 1, 2010)

welcome from the planet earth lol and seligman AZ.


----------

